# How would you edit this photo? .CR2 extension available!



## Compaq (Aug 3, 2011)

IMG_0852.CR2 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download'd be interested in seeing how those of you interested would edit this. I'm a little lost in it.


----------



## Mecal (Aug 3, 2011)

can we get a preview of it?


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Aug 3, 2011)

challenge accepted!

cant seem to post on this forum, so heres the link on flickr

IMG_0852 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I have seen this image in a couple other posts. I don't have any vested interest in the image, but it must be important to you. I would go for a white on white look and get rid of the troubling background.

Here is one take:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll think about it.


----------



## Triple A (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's my take:


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 20, 2011)

I would pick a single flower and demote all the others.


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 25, 2011)

chaosrealm93 said:


> challenge accepted!
> 
> cant seem to post on this forum, so heres the link on flickr
> 
> IMG_0852 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Did you really put your sig on a picture you didn't take?


----------



## Compaq (Aug 25, 2011)

dakkon76 said:


> chaosrealm93 said:
> 
> 
> > challenge accepted!
> ...



Getting compliments on flickr as well, lol  Probably just an automatic thing his software did.

I've gotten some inspiration in this thread. I'll have to have another go at this soon.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2011)

petals by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Oooh, look at those white diagonals...didn't spot those...


----------



## Compaq (Aug 25, 2011)

Light bender, that's my favourite thus far!!


----------



## mikemicki (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 26, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Light bender, that's my favourite thus far!!


----------



## seanowurries (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## tesoulin (Sep 14, 2011)

this is my take on your photo


----------



## psguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, Here's my idea.  Didn't spend to much time with it so it's a little sloppy. Blew out the orange and masking was crappy, so this is just a rough idea.  I thought it was a nice picture but lacked contrast due to the foreground and background being so similar. So if it was mine I'd do something to bring force contrast.  




IMG_0852 by tom.hollis, on Flickr


----------



## scifitographer (Sep 20, 2011)




----------

